# Confrontation with the Douche



## Prudence222 (Jun 25, 2014)

Husband has been making secret phone calls and texting and skyping with a woman for at least a year and 1/2. When I ask him who she is he just says its a friend and its none of my business. I finally snooped thru his phone records and traced it to an x-girlfriend. This girlfriend lives in another state so I don't think they have seen each other but many years ago at her wedding she told my husband that she should have married him and that he was the love of her life. She is since divorced. 
I want to confront him and tell him I know who she is but not sure the best way to do that. He also would never even consider that I have thoughts or flirtations with other men ( I have but never physically cheated ) because he is extremely selfish. I just want this out in the open and no more secrets and then we can deal with what ever comes next. Advice?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Print out the worst of the communications he's had with her. Just had him the copy with her name and contact info. {the idea is to give him just enough info so that you reveal that you know the extent of the contact/affair.)

Do you have her contact info? You could always contact her too for info. When my ex had his affairs I got online in his accounts (unknown to him) and contacted the OWen as him. I chatted. then as him I asked them what was the favorite thing we did together... to which they started talking about the sex. I got the details. Then I gave him the print out of what they said to include the response of what they replied when at the end I said "Oh by the way I am not "B" I am his wife. Thanks for the details of your affair with my huband." their responses were amusing.

When he says that it's none of your business, tell him that then you guess that your affair is none of is business and walk away.

Then when he has a meltdown you can both share the details.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Print out all of their corespondence, including the conversation you had with the POSOW and hand out copies to every one you know. Then when he says it's none of your business, you can say: "now it's everyone's business". He sounds like an ass.

Sorry for the rant, but he sounds like a jerk.


----------

